# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Genti Lako

## megiru

Pershendetje. Mua me pelqen jashtezakonisht shume Genti Lako. mendoj se eshte nje nga artistet me te mire ne Shqiperi. I vetmi kompozitor qe diti te sjell ndryshim ne muziken shqiptare. I vetmi qe sjell risi dhe realizon hite te verteta. Ju si mendon!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gunnar

> Pershendetje. Mua me pelqen jashtezakonisht shume Genti Lako. mendoj se eshte nje nga artistet me te mire ne Shqiperi. I vetmi kompozitor qe diti te sjell ndryshim ne muziken shqiptare. I vetmi qe sjell risi dhe realizon hite te verteta. Ju si mendon!!!!!!!!


Na i thuaj pak me konkretisht se cka bere ose na permend pak veprat/tituj kengesh te lutem se mund edhe ti njohim nga titulli pa e ditur autoresine :sarkastik:

----------


## megiru

psh ka bere hitin e vitit 2005. Kengen Zonja dhe Zoterinj te Beses,  Buzet me ishin thare...........

----------


## megiru

Është e vështirë të imagjinosh se nga një studio e qetë kompozitori marrin jetë këngë të cilat të mbushin me ritëm . Kjo është përshtypja që krijohet në studion e kompozitorit Genti Lako, i cili prej kohësh është kthyer në një emër të lidhur ngushtë me suksesin e disa prej këngëve më të dëgjuara . I lidhur me muzikën që më moshën 6 vjeçare ai nuk u nda më prej saj: duke parë se vitet që kalonin e bindnin më shumë për këtë rrugë të zgjedhur. Genti nuk nguron të krijojë në shumë rryma që sot janë në treg dhe tani që ka vite që merret me këngën, asgjë nuk ia lë rastësisë në krijimet e tij, por çdo punë të re e nis me vetëdije. Nga muzika ai nuk ndjehet kurrë i lodhur, ndërsa nga këngëtarët ka raste që ndodh. Në bisedën me të kupton dëshirën për të sjellë këngë të suksesshme madje këtë gjë e mat me ecurinë e tregut, të cilin tregon se e njeh mjaft mirë. Nuk ka dëshirë të flasë për shifra e të tregojë se sa kushton një këngë e tij, por për muzikën flet thjesht dhe hapur tregon se duke jetuar në Ballkan, dëshiron që edhe muzikën ta krijojë bazuar në ritmet e tij. I ftuar në Spekter, Genti ka rrëfyer, pak për veten, për profesionin dhe disa gjëra që më parë nuk i dinim për të.A ndjehesh apo të quajnë të suksesshëm? Suksesin tim e tregojnë faktet dhe e konfirmojnë diskografët. Në momentin që kënga ime shet titullin dhe gjithë albumin e këngëtarit, kjo gjë më bën të ndjehem i suksesshëm.Këto vite krijimtarie, çfarë i kanë sjellë karrierës tënde? Vërej se sa më shumë i njohur jam bërë, aq më shumë jam i vlerësuar nga ana materiale. Por e gjitha kjo bën që edhe stresi të jetë më i madh. Kjo gjë e dëmton artistin, i cili gjatë krijimtarisë duhet të jetë sa më i qetë. Për të qenë sa më i qetë në punën time, bashke me mikun tim Arbi Xhelo kemi ngritur shoqërinë ARB-RECORDS dhe është ai që merret me anën administrative. A është e vështirë për ty të krijosh këngë pa ndërprerje dhe të mos biesh në përsëritje? Kur stilin ta pëlqejnë, nuk shikoj pse duhet të devijosh dhe të eksperimentosh në fusha të tjera. Duke u nisur nga kjo mënyrë si krijoj, shumë këngëtarë dëshirojnë të kenë një këngë nga dora ime. Me muzikën që shkruaj unë prek shumë rryma dhe kjo më largon nga përsëritja. Çfarë duhet të ketë një këngëtar apo këngëtare që të jetë i preferuar për ty? Patjetër duhet të kenë një zë të bukur dhe timbër të veçantë. 
 A ke kënduar ndonjëherë ? Po kam kënduar kur isha i vogël në festivalin e fatosave. Më pas rreth moshës 17 vjeçare, kam pasur grupin tim muzikor, ku isha këngëtar dhe kitarist. Cila është ajo gjë, që do të doje të realizohej nesër? Kam dëshirë të dërgoj një këngë në festivalin evropian. E shikoj veten të aftë për të krijuar një këngë për atje. Por ka një barrikadë të pamundur që është Televizioni Shtetëror Shqiptar. Kjo ndodh sepse atje historikisht juria e festivalit nuk më ka pasur të preferuarin e saj. Në lidhje me gjendjen tënde shpirtërore, desha të di a je i dashuruar? Po, jam. Mund ta përshkruash me tre fjalë veten tënde kur je i dashuruar? I kënaqur, i qetë, i plotësuar. Kompozitorët, këngëtarët dhe diskografia. Një trinom që patjetër duhet të funksionojë mirë, që krijimet të kenë sukses. Genti për hir të punës, përditë ndodhet në marrëdhënie të ngushta me këngëtarë dhe me diskografë. Në lidhje me gjendjen e tregut të muzikës dhe tendencat muzikore në Shqipëri, ai vëren se përzgjedhja e rrymës muzikore është ajo që vendos për ecurinë e këngës dhe interpretuesve. Në momentin që jetojmë në Ballkan,- thekson ai, duhet të hedhim sytë nga fqinjët tanë dhe do të shikojmë se më të kërkuarit atje, janë emra të tillë si Azis, Tarkan apo Notis Sfakianakis.Ndërsa në Shqipëri,vazhdon Genti : ndodh që në të gjitha konkurset për këngëtarë të rinj, ata të specifikohen në rryma muzikore që perëndimi apo Amerika 20 vite që nuk i praktikon në treg. Këtu përfshij muzikën e viteve 70-80 apo këngët e San Remos. Ka këngëtarë që edukohen me këto rryma, por unë nuk e di se në cilin treg do të shesin sepse në tregun aktual ballkanik ata nuk pinë ujë. Ai pohon se shumë prej këtyre këngëtarëve, janë imitues dhe përpiqen të kopjojnë emra të mëdhenj të muzikës botërore, ndaj gjysma tentojnë të këndojnë si Whitney Houston dhe gjysma tjetër si Elton John. Me pas ai rrëfen se , me këtë lloj repertori konkurrenti e kalon konkursin por problemi qëndron tek origjinaliteti dhe tek gjetja e vendit në treg. Në momentin që nuk këndon si ballkanas por si amerikan, dëgjuesi të braktis sepse këngët amerikane ai mund ti dëgjojë në anglisht. 



Kur mbaron lidhja mes kompozitorit të këngës dhe këngëtarit? Në moment që mbaron kënga e lëshoj nga dora dhe paguhem për të, unë s'kam asnjë lidhje financiare me të. Ajo bëhet pronë, ose më saktë (merr të drejtën e pronësisë) nga këngëtari. E drejta e autorit, më mbetet mua por unë s'marr asgjë. Fatkeqësia më e madhe është edhe vlerësimi moral, sepse televizionet, festivalet dhe diskografitë e tregtojnë këngën secili në mënyrën e vet. Ata në mënyrë të llahtarshme harrojnë të vendosin në titra emrin e autorit dhe kjo mendoj se pas 30 vjetësh do te ndikojë që kënga të quhet e autorit popull, sepse për krijuesit e vërtetë nuk do të kujtohet askush. Ku shkon përgjegjësia në këto raste? Ky është një problem i shoqatës për mbrojtjen e të drejtave të autorit. Kjo jo vetëm për faj të saj por edhe të shtetit. Të gjithë autorët e muzikës mendojnë se po nuk u arrit të shiten kasetat apo cd-të me pulla fiskale, dhe shteti të veprojë deri në heqjen e licencës për ata që tregtojnë piraterinë, ne nga këngët tona nuk do të shohim të mira materiale siç ndodh kudo në botë. Është ky fakt që bën autorët të punojnë me çmime fikse, të cilat luhaten nga aftësia dhe nga masa e suksesit në treg. Si e shikon të ardhmen e tregut muzikor shqiptar? Vërej se nga viti 1995 e deri tani, kohë në të cilën jam edhe unë në treg, ka përmirësime. Por megjithatë janë shumë të ngadalta dhe shpresoj që të përshpejtohen. Uroj që tregu të stabilizohet dhe jo të gjithë emrat e rinj të këngës të dalin me album. Pasi në çdo vend të botës, këngëtarët e rinj testohen në treg me singel(këngë teke). 








Cili është mesazhi yt për këngëtarët? Ndodh që këngëtarët kur bëhen me emër të madh, vetëkënaqen. Ndërkohë ai apo ajo janë të famshëm, sepse diskografia ka paguar për një reklamë të fuqishme për të. Unë dhe autori i tekstit kemi dhënë talentin dhe kohën për një material të pëlqyer në publik, por edhe regjisorët e videoklipeve dhe skenaristët e tyre. Pra është gjithë ky staf i cili nuk duhet të harrohet nga këngëtarët. Këngëtarët janë interpretues dhe në tregun shqiptar vlerësimi monetar dhe moral i shkon atyre. Por të mos harrojmë se gjithë ai staf që përmenda, të ngre në majat e suksesit, por ashtu edhe mund të ulë. E meqë jemi duke folur për këngëtarët, dua të përshëndes shumë prej tyre që më kanë vlerësuar dhe falënderuar për këngët që i kam realizuar. Me disa prej tyre, frekuentohemi dhe jemi miq të mirë. Genti ...

FLASH Sa vjeç ke qenë kur je puthur për herë të parë? 
13 vjeç. 
I vogël, 
çfarë doje tu bëje? 
Më pëlqenin shkencat e natyrës. 
Di të gatuash? 
Po. 
Me cilin pjesëtar të familjes ke marrëdhënie më të mira? 
Me mamanë. 
Më mirë preferon të rrish pa cigare apo pa alkool? 
Mund të rri edhe pa të dyja. 
Pushimet i preferon në det apo në mal? 
Në mal. 
Për cilin këngëtar të huaj do të doje të kompozoje një këngë? 
Po të pranonte, meqë vetë është kompozitor, për Sting. 
Sa kushton një këngë e Gentit? 
Ata që kanë punuar me mua e dinë, të tjerët të pyesin. 
Sa para në muaj do ti plotësonin të gjitha dëshirat e tua? 
Do të doja 15 mijë euro në muaj.

----------


## megiru

Written by Elbino     
Tuesday, 24 April 2007 




_Jave pas jave, ketu ne Albaniac ne postojme intervista te kengetareve me te kerkuar te momentit ne Shqipe.Ajo cka eshte per te ardhur keq, eshte se shumica e kengetareve tane,jo vetem qe nuk dine te luajne apo te pakten nuk i sheh te luajne ndonje vegel muzikore,por as nuk marrin pjese ne pergatitjen e kenges. Shume studio muzikore jane shnderruar ne McDonalds.Do nje kenge regaton? Per nje ore gati! Rrep? Fillo flit! Pop-Folk? Sa ta vjedhim nga bullgari! Nese ne skene gjerat duken sikur shkojne persembari, ne prapaskena situata eshte shume e mjegullt. Per te mesuar me teper, ne vendosem te intervistonim nje prej kompozitoreve me te mire te momentit ne Shqiperi Genti Lako, i cili ka nje jete te tere ne muzike.Shume prej jush mund ta mbani mend si pjestar i grupit me te mire hardcore metal- Thunderway,por sot ai eshte kompozitori qe prezanton publikut hitet me te reja te stines._


Elbino:*Na tregoni në vija të përgjithshme diçka rreth jetës dhe karrierës suaj artistike* 

Genti - Që në klasë të parë u futa për piano, në të cilën punoja disa orë në ditë sistematikisht. Në klasë të 7-të nis dhe veglën tjetër të cilën e dashuroja, kitarën. Më pas në vit të parë gjimnaz krijoj grupin tim i cili luante në rrymat hardcore metal, në të cilin kompozoja pjesët dhe këto pjesë i këndoja dhe i ekzekutoja në kitarë njëkohësisht. Më vonë me grupin Thunderway e pak më vonë iki në Greqi, ku kuptova sesi funksiononte një studio. Kur u ktheva në Shqipëri, kisha veç një dëshirë : të punoja në studio. Kjo dëshirë mu realizua shpejt në një nga studiot më të mira në Shqipëri dhe me një investim kolosal, në studion e Top Albania Radio-s, ku punova për 4 vite. Tashmë ka 3 vjet që punoj në studion time. 

*Për çfarë jeni duke punuar momentalisht dhe me cilin/cilën artiste?* 
Momentalisht po punoj me këngëtar të cilët kanë mbaruar albumet, por presin nga mua hitin që do marketojë albumin duke e shoqëruar me klip. Më pas ato do hidhen në treg në verë. Disa nga artistët janë : Argjend Lloga, Greta Koçi, Petrit Lulo, Kastriot Tusha, Manjola Nallbani si dhe artistë të ndryshëm nga Kosova. 

*Cili është hiti me i fundit me të cilin jeni prezantuar në tregun muzikor?* Bëhet fjalë për një këngë të Greta Koçit e cila u prezantua më 26 mars në Top Fest.  

*Muzika shqiptare në këto pesë vjetët e fundit ka përparuar jashtëzakonisht shumë, në krahasim me dhjetëvjeçarin 1992-2002.Ka ardhur kjo si pasojë e kërkesës së publikut për më shumë muzikë shqiptarëve, rritjes së cilësisë së këngëve apo të gjithë meritën e kanë videoklipet?* 

Apsolutisht jo, klipet. Një klip mund të jetë i bukur për tu parë, por kur individi do të kërcejë në pub ose do të dëgjojë muzikë të bukur në makinë do zgjedhë muzikën e bukur me tekst të bukur dhe interpretuar nga një këngëtar i mirë. Klipi është thjesht një veshje. Rritja e cilësisë është fakti që disa pak kompozitorë të mirë duke u pjekur dhe nga ana profesionale e sound-it kanë bërë që dhe kompozitorë të tjerë të punojnë fort dhe të kërkojnë më shumë nga vetja sepse ndryshe detyrimisht do dilnin nga tregu. Pra në një farë mënyre unë kam dhënë kontributin tim këto 5 vite që jam në treg për ti hapur sa më tepër sytë amatorëve të muzikës duke i kërkuar të mos kënaqem me pak, pra me një muzikë të dobët. Me pak fjalë i kemi ofruar publikut një muzikë me cilësi të lartë nga ana e konceptimit dhe silësisë së dëgjimit. Kështu që ky public kurrsesi nuk tha jo, por direct e thithi duke i thënë jo muzikës së dobët, të cilën e aneksoi nga tregu. 

*Cfarë i mungon tregut muzikor shqiptar sot?* 
Asgjë, do thoja është i tejngopur. Ndoshta do i mungonte një polici muzikore e cila do të pajiste me licensë këngëtarë të kualifikuar dhe jo çdo njeri mund të kishte këtë licensë i cili duke pasur mundësi financiare zë ekranet muzikore duke e marketuar veten me dhunë deri 20 herë në ditë transmetim. Imagjinoni një këngëtar shumë të dobët të cilit i është skalitur zëri me daltë në studio në mënyrë të tmerrshme dhe del përditë si një lugat duke i thënë publikut Nuk ke nga ia mban! Do më dëgjosh mua patjetër kudo që ta kalosh kanalin. Unë kam para, unë shfaqem kudo!-duke zaptuar dhe mediat e shkruara. Të tillë fatkeqësisht janë shtuar shumë. Një këngëtar mund të fitojë deri në 5 mijë euro në javë në diskoteka dhe lokale. Pra, kjo quhet tregti dhe ka nevojë për licensë. Kështu mund të kontrollohet kjo gjullurdi e madhe që po ndodh dhe publikut ti bien pak veshët rehat. Shikoj që shumë artistë prodhojnë videoklipe të cilat dalin muaj përpara një albumi ose muaj mbasi albumi ka dalë apo më keq,pa publikuar një album fare.Gjithashtu kam vënë re një grup artistësh që tentojnë të jenë seriozë dhe i kundervihen një tjetër grupi artistësh (që janë më provokativ në skenë),për arsye nga më të pakuptimtat. 

*A ekziston biznesi muzikor në Shqipëri? Dua të them,a kanë arritur të kuptojnë një pjesë e mirë e artistëve se muzika përveç se art është edhe biznes?* 
Këngëtarët në radhë të parë e quajnë biznes. Unë këtë e kuptoj nga kërkesa që kanë për këngët. Mundohen ta marrin këngën nga studio sa më shpejt të jetë e mundur sepse është faktori kohë i cili i mundon më tepër sesa faktori cilësi. Unë këtë gjë kurrësesi nuk e toleroj, jo sepse nuk dua që paratë për këngën të vijnë sa më shpejt, por sepse sdua apsolutisht të lëshoj një vepër pa cilësi duke patur firmën time. Shumë këngëtarëve të tillë i përgjigjem :Ekzistojnë dhe studio të cilat mbarojnë nga një këngë në ditë. Je i lirë të shkosh. Pra ky biznes që ata e kanë kuptuar gabim e ka rrezikuar cilësinë. Por disa kompozitorë këtë nuk e tolerojnë dhe prandaj cilësia që sipër përmenda vazhdon të jetë. Them me plot gojën se unë këtë biznes e kam kuptuar drejt. Pra, jo biznes duke zhvatur para përkohësisht me një mall të kalbur i cili e ka çuar drejt dështimit, por duke lakmuar më pak të ardhura për momentin, por një vazhdimësi të gjatë dhe me një cilësi në rritje. 

*Ju vetë jeni kompozitor.Nga pikëpamja juaj çfarë mund ta shtyj një kompozitor shqiptar të kopjoj punën e një kompozitori të huaj e ta prezantoj atë si një krijim të tijin?* 
Paaftësia dhe deliri për të qenë se sbën dikush që sështë e sdo të jetë asnjëherë. 

*Ju ka ndodhur që ti thoni Jo! kërkesës së ndonjë artisti për të bashkëpunuar me juve?* 

Patjetër. I kam thënë dhe ndonjërit Ndoshta i vdekuri mund të ngjallet, por ti nuk mund të bëhesh dot këngëtar kurrë. Ka patur dhe këngëtarë të mirë të cilët dalin nëpër media me arrogancë të tepërt duke lavdëruar vetëm veten dhe duke i quajtur punët si një sukses personal. Me individë të tillë përgjigja ime ka qenë : Shko rrëmbe suksesin ku të duash, tek unë jo. Je i përjashtuar. 
*
Duke qenë se vetë keni provuar të dilni në skenë edhe si këngëtar. Ju ka shkuar në mendje të riktheheni sërisht në një pozicion të tillë?* 

Apsolutisht jo. Ka që 18 vjec që nuk dal në skenë. Vendosa të punoj mbrapa kuintave dhe kështu do vazhdoj gjithmonë. Kemi dëgjuar shumë këngëtarë të cilët shprehen të zhgënjyer dhe të grabitur nga pjesëmarrja në festivalet tona. 

*A janë edhe kompozitorët po kaq të zhgënjyer?* 

Këngëtarët nuk duhet të synojnë për çmime, por të marrin pjesë në çdo kompeticion që të munden pasi është marketing falas për të cilin ata paguajnë gjatë vitit. Pra ska pse të ndihen të grabitur. I vetmi që grabitet është autori të cilit nuk i shënohet as emri në ekran dhe cd. Shumë veta më pyësin për një këngë të bukur të cilën e kam shfaqur tek Kënga Magjike : Kush e ka bërë atë këngë? Normalisht ndihem keq për këtë pakujdesi që ndodh në titrat e CD-së. 

*Di që keni shumë dëshirë të dërgoni një këngë në Eurovision. Kur mendoni se do të bëhet e mundur një gjë e tillë për ju dhe cfarë mendoni për përfaqsuesen e këtij viti Hear My Plea të Frederik dhe Aida Ndocit?* 
Vitin që vjen do mundohem të caj në strukturat e hekurta të cilat janë të pathyeshme dhe të vendosura prej kohësh në TVSH, sepse në atë kompeticion nuk mjafton vetëm cilësia e lartë e këngës. Sa do ia arrij këtë nuk e di. Përsa i përket këngës së ciftit Ndoci, mendoj se është një këngë e arnuar, pa lidhje. Një vijë melodike e vjetër si Dennis Russo të cilës i është ngjitur me allçi një motiv sllav. 

*Shumë pa lidhje ë? Kam mësuar se jeni super i fejuar . Kush do dëshironit të këndonte Napolonin në dasmën tuaj?* 

Në dasmën time Napolonin do e këndoj vetë dhe kam frikë se ata këngëtarë që do jenë të ftuar do kenë frikë ta kapin mikrofonin pas kësaj.



Pergatiti: Elbino ©Albaniac.com 04/2007

----------


## megiru

Written by Elbino     
Tuesday, 24 April 2007 




_Jave pas jave, ketu ne Albaniac ne postojme intervista te kengetareve me te kerkuar te momentit ne Shqipe.Ajo cka eshte per te ardhur keq, eshte se shumica e kengetareve tane,jo vetem qe nuk dine te luajne apo te pakten nuk i sheh te luajne ndonje vegel muzikore,por as nuk marrin pjese ne pergatitjen e kenges. Shume studio muzikore jane shnderruar ne McDonalds.Do nje kenge regaton? Per nje ore gati! Rrep? Fillo flit! Pop-Folk? Sa ta vjedhim nga bullgari! Nese ne skene gjerat duken sikur shkojne persembari, ne prapaskena situata eshte shume e mjegullt. Per te mesuar me teper, ne vendosem te intervistonim nje prej kompozitoreve me te mire te momentit ne Shqiperi Genti Lako, i cili ka nje jete te tere ne muzike.Shume prej jush mund ta mbani mend si pjestar i grupit me te mire hardcore metal- Thunderway,por sot ai eshte kompozitori qe prezanton publikut hitet me te reja te stines._


Elbino:*Na tregoni në vija të përgjithshme diçka rreth jetës dhe karrierës suaj artistike* 

Genti - Që në klasë të parë u futa për piano, në të cilën punoja disa orë në ditë sistematikisht. Në klasë të 7-të nis dhe veglën tjetër të cilën e dashuroja, kitarën. Më pas në vit të parë gjimnaz krijoj grupin tim i cili luante në rrymat hardcore metal, në të cilin kompozoja pjesët dhe këto pjesë i këndoja dhe i ekzekutoja në kitarë njëkohësisht. Më vonë me grupin Thunderway e pak më vonë iki në Greqi, ku kuptova sesi funksiononte një studio. Kur u ktheva në Shqipëri, kisha veç një dëshirë : të punoja në studio. Kjo dëshirë mu realizua shpejt në një nga studiot më të mira në Shqipëri dhe me një investim kolosal, në studion e Top Albania Radio-s, ku punova për 4 vite. Tashmë ka 3 vjet që punoj në studion time. 

*Për çfarë jeni duke punuar momentalisht dhe me cilin/cilën artiste?* 
Momentalisht po punoj me këngëtar të cilët kanë mbaruar albumet, por presin nga mua hitin që do marketojë albumin duke e shoqëruar me klip. Më pas ato do hidhen në treg në verë. Disa nga artistët janë : Argjend Lloga, Greta Koçi, Petrit Lulo, Kastriot Tusha, Manjola Nallbani si dhe artistë të ndryshëm nga Kosova. 

*Cili është hiti me i fundit me të cilin jeni prezantuar në tregun muzikor?* Bëhet fjalë për një këngë të Greta Koçit e cila u prezantua më 26 mars në Top Fest.  

*Muzika shqiptare në këto pesë vjetët e fundit ka përparuar jashtëzakonisht shumë, në krahasim me dhjetëvjeçarin 1992-2002.Ka ardhur kjo si pasojë e kërkesës së publikut për më shumë muzikë shqiptarëve, rritjes së cilësisë së këngëve apo të gjithë meritën e kanë videoklipet?* 

Apsolutisht jo, klipet. Një klip mund të jetë i bukur për tu parë, por kur individi do të kërcejë në pub ose do të dëgjojë muzikë të bukur në makinë do zgjedhë muzikën e bukur me tekst të bukur dhe interpretuar nga një këngëtar i mirë. Klipi është thjesht një veshje. Rritja e cilësisë është fakti që disa pak kompozitorë të mirë duke u pjekur dhe nga ana profesionale e sound-it kanë bërë që dhe kompozitorë të tjerë të punojnë fort dhe të kërkojnë më shumë nga vetja sepse ndryshe detyrimisht do dilnin nga tregu. Pra në një farë mënyre unë kam dhënë kontributin tim këto 5 vite që jam në treg për ti hapur sa më tepër sytë amatorëve të muzikës duke i kërkuar të mos kënaqem me pak, pra me një muzikë të dobët. Me pak fjalë i kemi ofruar publikut një muzikë me cilësi të lartë nga ana e konceptimit dhe silësisë së dëgjimit. Kështu që ky public kurrsesi nuk tha jo, por direct e thithi duke i thënë jo muzikës së dobët, të cilën e aneksoi nga tregu. 

*Cfarë i mungon tregut muzikor shqiptar sot?* 
Asgjë, do thoja është i tejngopur. Ndoshta do i mungonte një polici muzikore e cila do të pajiste me licensë këngëtarë të kualifikuar dhe jo çdo njeri mund të kishte këtë licensë i cili duke pasur mundësi financiare zë ekranet muzikore duke e marketuar veten me dhunë deri 20 herë në ditë transmetim. Imagjinoni një këngëtar shumë të dobët të cilit i është skalitur zëri me daltë në studio në mënyrë të tmerrshme dhe del përditë si një lugat duke i thënë publikut Nuk ke nga ia mban! Do më dëgjosh mua patjetër kudo që ta kalosh kanalin. Unë kam para, unë shfaqem kudo!-duke zaptuar dhe mediat e shkruara. Të tillë fatkeqësisht janë shtuar shumë. Një këngëtar mund të fitojë deri në 5 mijë euro në javë në diskoteka dhe lokale. Pra, kjo quhet tregti dhe ka nevojë për licensë. Kështu mund të kontrollohet kjo gjullurdi e madhe që po ndodh dhe publikut ti bien pak veshët rehat. Shikoj që shumë artistë prodhojnë videoklipe të cilat dalin muaj përpara një albumi ose muaj mbasi albumi ka dalë apo më keq,pa publikuar një album fare.Gjithashtu kam vënë re një grup artistësh që tentojnë të jenë seriozë dhe i kundervihen një tjetër grupi artistësh (që janë më provokativ në skenë),për arsye nga më të pakuptimtat. 

*A ekziston biznesi muzikor në Shqipëri? Dua të them,a kanë arritur të kuptojnë një pjesë e mirë e artistëve se muzika përveç se art është edhe biznes?* 
Këngëtarët në radhë të parë e quajnë biznes. Unë këtë e kuptoj nga kërkesa që kanë për këngët. Mundohen ta marrin këngën nga studio sa më shpejt të jetë e mundur sepse është faktori kohë i cili i mundon më tepër sesa faktori cilësi. Unë këtë gjë kurrësesi nuk e toleroj, jo sepse nuk dua që paratë për këngën të vijnë sa më shpejt, por sepse sdua apsolutisht të lëshoj një vepër pa cilësi duke patur firmën time. Shumë këngëtarëve të tillë i përgjigjem :Ekzistojnë dhe studio të cilat mbarojnë nga një këngë në ditë. Je i lirë të shkosh. Pra ky biznes që ata e kanë kuptuar gabim e ka rrezikuar cilësinë. Por disa kompozitorë këtë nuk e tolerojnë dhe prandaj cilësia që sipër përmenda vazhdon të jetë. Them me plot gojën se unë këtë biznes e kam kuptuar drejt. Pra, jo biznes duke zhvatur para përkohësisht me një mall të kalbur i cili e ka çuar drejt dështimit, por duke lakmuar më pak të ardhura për momentin, por një vazhdimësi të gjatë dhe me një cilësi në rritje. 

*Ju vetë jeni kompozitor.Nga pikëpamja juaj çfarë mund ta shtyj një kompozitor shqiptar të kopjoj punën e një kompozitori të huaj e ta prezantoj atë si një krijim të tijin?* 
Paaftësia dhe deliri për të qenë se sbën dikush që sështë e sdo të jetë asnjëherë. 

*Ju ka ndodhur që ti thoni Jo! kërkesës së ndonjë artisti për të bashkëpunuar me juve?* 

Patjetër. I kam thënë dhe ndonjërit Ndoshta i vdekuri mund të ngjallet, por ti nuk mund të bëhesh dot këngëtar kurrë. Ka patur dhe këngëtarë të mirë të cilët dalin nëpër media me arrogancë të tepërt duke lavdëruar vetëm veten dhe duke i quajtur punët si një sukses personal. Me individë të tillë përgjigja ime ka qenë : Shko rrëmbe suksesin ku të duash, tek unë jo. Je i përjashtuar. 
*
Duke qenë se vetë keni provuar të dilni në skenë edhe si këngëtar. Ju ka shkuar në mendje të riktheheni sërisht në një pozicion të tillë?* 

Apsolutisht jo. Ka që 18 vjec që nuk dal në skenë. Vendosa të punoj mbrapa kuintave dhe kështu do vazhdoj gjithmonë. Kemi dëgjuar shumë këngëtarë të cilët shprehen të zhgënjyer dhe të grabitur nga pjesëmarrja në festivalet tona. 

*A janë edhe kompozitorët po kaq të zhgënjyer?* 

Këngëtarët nuk duhet të synojnë për çmime, por të marrin pjesë në çdo kompeticion që të munden pasi është marketing falas për të cilin ata paguajnë gjatë vitit. Pra ska pse të ndihen të grabitur. I vetmi që grabitet është autori të cilit nuk i shënohet as emri në ekran dhe cd. Shumë veta më pyësin për një këngë të bukur të cilën e kam shfaqur tek Kënga Magjike : Kush e ka bërë atë këngë? Normalisht ndihem keq për këtë pakujdesi që ndodh në titrat e CD-së. 

*Di që keni shumë dëshirë të dërgoni një këngë në Eurovision. Kur mendoni se do të bëhet e mundur një gjë e tillë për ju dhe cfarë mendoni për përfaqsuesen e këtij viti Hear My Plea të Frederik dhe Aida Ndocit?* 
Vitin që vjen do mundohem të caj në strukturat e hekurta të cilat janë të pathyeshme dhe të vendosura prej kohësh në TVSH, sepse në atë kompeticion nuk mjafton vetëm cilësia e lartë e këngës. Sa do ia arrij këtë nuk e di. Përsa i përket këngës së ciftit Ndoci, mendoj se është një këngë e arnuar, pa lidhje. Një vijë melodike e vjetër si Dennis Russo të cilës i është ngjitur me allçi një motiv sllav. 

*Shumë pa lidhje ë? Kam mësuar se jeni super i fejuar . Kush do dëshironit të këndonte Napolonin në dasmën tuaj?* 

Në dasmën time Napolonin do e këndoj vetë dhe kam frikë se ata këngëtarë që do jenë të ftuar do kenë frikë ta kapin mikrofonin pas kësaj.



Pergatiti: Elbino ©Albaniac.com 04/2007

----------


## Bl3ri

Pervec se eshte i sukseshem eshte edhe shume i bukur, djal shqipetar  :xhemla:   edhe teper sexy, lumja ajo qe do ket fat.

----------


## Dita

> psh ka bere hitin e vitit 2005. Kengen Zonja dhe Zoterinj te Beses, Buzet me ishin thare...........


Kengen "Buzet me ishin thare" a nuk e kendon Eranda Libohova? Per kete kenge eshte fjala?

----------


## Bl3ri

Po kenga e Erandes eshte ajo.

Edhe kenga e Gretes tash qe ka bere eshte shume e bukur mua me pelqen teper.

----------


## Gunnar

Prit njehere se sikur ska qene tek thunder way ky bandilli.
E.deda
R.Fusha
M.Laro
D.Xheladini
A.Laro
B.Sejko

ja keta kane qene thunder way dhe kete fytyren smbaj mend ta kem pare ne koncert

----------


## megiru

> Prit njehere se sikur ska qene tek thunder way ky bandilli.
> E.deda
> R.Fusha
> M.Laro
> D.Xheladini
> A.Laro
> B.Sejko
> 
> ja keta kane qene thunder way dhe kete fytyren smbaj mend ta kem pare ne koncert




epo keta qe thua ti kane qene thunder way te vitit 94. Ndersa grupi thunder ne vitin 96 ishte i perbere nga :

Gent Lako  - kitare, vokal
R. Fusha - bateri
M. Laro - basist
B. Sejko - kitare e pare

----------


## megiru

pastaj grupi thunder way i 94-es bente speed metal, ndersa keta te 96-tes benin hard core metal, ishin me te perparuar. Elton Deda tu knu si femer ta shpifteeee, kurse ky laci me zerin bas ta mbushte veshin

----------


## Gunnar

> pastaj grupi thunder way i 94-es bente speed metal, ndersa keta te 96-tes benin hard core metal, ishin me te perparuar. Elton Deda tu knu si femer ta shpifteeee, kurse ky laci me zerin bas ta mbushte veshin


o motra une se di te kene vazhdu thunder way ne kete menyre pasi ne koncert dhe 1 album qe kane e kane nxjerre me perberjen e vjeter. Me kete perberje qe thua ti as koncert skam degjuar dhe as album qe te kene nxjerre nuk di.

Pastaj kur paskan bere rryme tjeter do te thote qe te kene nxjerre  edhe ndonje album tjeter pervec te parit, dhe sic te thashe une te pakten nuk di.

dhe me qe jemi ketu qekur hard core metal na qenkerka me e perparuar se speed metal apo se kjo eshte rryma e G.Lakos prandaj  :djall sarkastik:  

Nejse une kam marre vesh qe ti je tjesht "fan" i Lakos, po mos thuj budallaliqe te tipit "Elton Deda tu knu si femer ta shpifteeee" se te merr historia. Deda jo se ka pas ndonje vokal mbreslenes por nqs e di ai ka qene koka e grupit, ka shkruajtur nje pjese te mire te kenegeve dhe ishte lideri i tij.

keshtu pra goc e mire, mos na mburr nje tip qe na e mbake per Hard Corist, nderkohe qe tani vetem shkrun kenge BBF-je  :i qetë:  (skam gje kundra BBF-se dhe atyre qe e degjojne  :uahaha:  )

----------


## Bl3ri

> o motra une se di te kene vazhdu thunder way ne kete menyre pasi ne koncert dhe 1 album qe kane e kane nxjerre me perberjen e vjeter. Me kete perberje qe thua ti as koncert skam degjuar dhe as album qe te kene nxjerre nuk di.
> 
> Pastaj kur paskan bere rryme tjeter do te thote qe te kene nxjerre  edhe ndonje album tjeter pervec te parit, dhe sic te thashe une te pakten nuk di.
> 
> dhe me qe jemi ketu qekur hard core metal na qenkerka me e perparuar se speed metal apo se kjo eshte rryma e G.Lakos prandaj  
> 
> Nejse une kam marre vesh qe ti je tjesht "fan" i Lakos, po mos thuj budallaliqe te tipit "Elton Deda tu knu si femer ta shpifteeee" se te merr historia. Deda jo se ka pas ndonje vokal mbreslenes por nqs e di ai ka qene koka e grupit, ka shkruajtur nje pjese te mire te kenegeve dhe ishte lideri i tij.
> 
> keshtu pra goc e mire, mos na mburr nje tip qe na e mbake per Hard Corist, nderkohe qe tani vetem shkrun kenge BBF-je  (skam gje kundra BBF-se dhe atyre qe e degjojne  )


Po mir ti ketu tregon punen e xhelozise apo cka ?

Ai tash per tash eshte nje kompozitor me i sukseshem i muzikes shqipetare, te pakten ben dicka per kulturen tone. Edhe BBF-ja eshte TV sikur qe e shiqojne te gjithe ashtu e shiqon edhe ti, nese thua qe nuk shiqon te pakten emrin ia din.

I mire eshte ske ci thua dicka per keq

----------


## KastroZiso99

gent lako ka mar fund
ka nja dy vite qe ska nxjer te hajrit
vajti zuri dashnore drejtoren e plusdyshit qe te fitonte nje cmim tek mikrofoni i arte
ne festivalet e tjera as nuk e kualifikojne
rezik dhe ket temen e ka hap vet se sbesoj se ja ndjen njeriu per Genti Lakon
Po tja ndjente njeriu do ta kishin ftuar njehere tek Cani sic me frojne mua

----------


## Brari

ty te cani nuk te ftojne si muzikant o kastro.. por si puna frederikut ndoc ku ne momentin qe e ka cani porosine nga padroni.. ty do te te benet nje pietje ku ti do thuac.. ku ka si edi rama.. si ai te kishte shqiperia ne cdo bashki nga nje..ose dicka e tille..

menjefjale te ftojne si si muzicien por si edush-cien..

ja na riprodho ndonje dialog tendin me canin qe do kec bere aty ne tope kanellet..  e mafies..

----------


## megiru

> gent lako ka mar fund
> ka nja dy vite qe ska nxjer te hajrit
> vajti zuri dashnore drejtoren e plusdyshit qe te fitonte nje cmim tek mikrofoni i arte
> ne festivalet e tjera as nuk e kualifikojne
> rezik dhe ket temen e ka hap vet se sbesoj se ja ndjen njeriu per Genti Lakon
> Po tja ndjente njeriu do ta kishin ftuar njehere tek Cani sic me frojne mua


Nuk kam pse ta mohoj qe jam nje fanse e Genti Lakos robo. Po ti mor i shkrete qe ske as 1 fans si do ia besh. Futesh e shkruan vet neper forume. Pika qe ste bie. Mos u merr me Gentin se ai te beri rob qe me 2 farm. Po aq eshte, icik fam dhe fluturon pastaj me pras ........  Nejse. Sa per cmimet as ke per te arrit te maresh cmimet e Gent Lakos. Cmime ne Mikrofon te Arte me sa di une ka pas marre qe para se te ishte i lidh me drejtoreshen e +2 shit. Pastaj di edhe qe kane 1 vit qe jane feju sepse e kam lexu neper gazeta. Apo ke inat se mori vjet cmimin e pare me kengen qe i beri Greta Kocit dhe ti mori nje cmim te pjerdhur. Dhe vjet e fejumja vet ska qene drejtoresh e festivalit.
Ty vetem Cani te ka mbet o i shkret, dhe del aty e ben si idiot duke kujtu se ben ndonje gje te hajrit.

----------


## megiru

Kanë marrë OK nga tregu përëndimor muzika e kompozitorit Genti Lako dhe zëri i mrekullueshëm i këngëtares Greta Koçi. Kështu muzika shqiptare merr një çmim të lartë dhe vlerësues në tregun botëror. Themi këtë, pasi më 9 mars, kënga Kërcim dashurie e realizuar nga Genti Lako dhe e interpretuar nga Greta Koçi është bërë pjesë e një përmbledhjeje muzikore, e cila realizohet nga një prej distributorëve më të mëdhenj amerikanë. Kënga Kërcim dashurie, që ndodhet edhe në albumin e këngëtares është bërë tashmë pjesë e playlistave muzikore të radiove në mbarë botën. Në sitin e distributorit amerikan kemi parë, që në përmbledhjet muzikore që ata realizojnë ndodhen emra big të muzikës botërore si: B. Spears, Ch. Aguilera, Eminem, Metallica, Beyonce, U2 etj. Nuk është pak për shqiptarët, që muzika jonë të publikohet pranë emrash, që mbizotërojnë klasifikimet në botë. Prej disa vitesh kompozitori Lako ka realizuar hite të cilat kanë marrë notën maksimale nga dëgjuesit dhe jo vetëm. Nuk kanë qenë të pakta dhe çmimet, që ka marrë në kompeticione të ndyshme. Bashkëpunimi me Greta Koçin nisi verën e kaluar, kur me këngën Foli djalit arritën të merrnin çmimin e parë në festivalin Mikrofoni i Artë. Më pas, u prezantuan denjësisht në festivalin e RTSH-së, ku pikët maksimale i morën nga i vetmi përfaqësues i muzikës përëndimore në juri. Kompozitori gjerman Peter Shmith, i cili kishte realizuar këngë për artistë si, Madonna dhe Michael Jackson i dha notën dhjetë. Këtë javë me këngën Sa më lodhe u prezantuan në Top Fest ndërkohë, që në botë kanë ngritur lart vlerat e muzikës sonë. Shpresojmë, që ky të mos jetë vetëm fillimi dhe fundi, por dhe në të ardhmen të kemi mundësi të konkurojmë denjësisht me parametra të tillë në tregun e huaj. Shumë urime për kompozitorin Genti Lako.
Per me teper vizitoni faqen zyrtare ne adresen : http://radioventures.com/releases 


KUR   TE   ARRISH   NJE   GJE   TE   TILLE   TI   KASTRO   KA   BERE   GJELI   VEZE

----------


## KastroZiso99

Ore sa mir ja dini historin Lakos ju
dukeni qe e keni fis te gjith
apo je vet ti Gento
Le qe ske nevoj me u fut  vet ti se fut ate qe e ke fanse sekretare etj etj
Po ate historin e "Ja ke fut kot plako" se paske treguar ne forum
Apo ta tregoj une?!?

----------


## megiru

> Ore sa mir ja dini historin Lakos ju
> dukeni qe e keni fis te gjith
> apo je vet ti Gento
> Le qe ske nevoj me u fut  vet ti se fut ate qe e ke fanse sekretare etj etj
> Po ate historin e "Ja ke fut kot plako" se paske treguar ne forum
> Apo ta tregoj une?!?



O kastro zgjebs ik ore mbaro ate shkollen per astrofizike se as provimet e vitit te pare nuk dhe. Edhe atje shoku i dhomes te mbante me leke e me buke se edhe ne Itali mashtrus ke qene. I thoje konviktoreve sikur ishe cun pasaniku dhe babi te kishte X5 . Ti as karrocen e Dylit ske per te pas ndonejehere jo më X5 .
O rob me kriz identiteti qe mundohesh tbesh 5 gjera dhe nuk arrin tbesh asnje te hajrit. ahahahhahahah sa per ja ke fut kot plako ca do shpikesh? ajo kenge tboni rob o mashtrus. ik lahu para se tpermendesh gent lakon se vjen ere 1 ore larg. Cmimet qe ka genti ti enderroji se vjet ne cdo festival ka mar cmim. Tek Mikrofoni i Arte mori te parin, tek kenga magjike mori best dance dhe tek festivali i madh ai kompozitori gjerman qe kishte bere kenge per madonen dhe michael jackson i dha maksimumin e pikeve. Ska ngel genti te fusi njerezit e vet neper forume o i deshtum se na ka ne qe vdesim per muziken e tij.

----------

